# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

SECOND SPLIT OF DUCK SEASON OPENS THIS COMING SATURDAY

The second split of our very productive 2017/2018 water fowl season opens this weekend. We harvested over 3000 ducks in the first split and during the last 2 weeks we have seen a lot of new ducks coming into our managed marsh.

We have some of our specially priced hunts still left between now and the seasonâ€™s end on January 21, 2018. Donâ€™t miss this opportunity to enjoy a true gentlemenâ€™s hunt to the fertile managed marsh here in southwest Louisiana. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and check availability. Here are a couple of pictures from our first split and you can see them all by clicking here: http://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

